

In Surprisingly Bold Move, Sweden Offers a Home to All Syrian Refugees - jpatokal
http://www.policymic.com/articles/63489/in-surprisingly-bold-move-sweden-offers-a-home-to-all-syrian-refugees

======
Mithaldu
The title is misleading as it's abbreviated from:

"In Surprisingly Bold Move, Sweden Offers a Home to All Syrian Refugees _who
already fled to sweden_ "

I'd also think that this helps only the upper layer of syrian society, those
who could afford to travel to sweden.

~~~
jpatokal
Plus their families, and they're not closing the door to new migrants either.

Also, the vast majority of the refugees did not travel to Sweden on their own:
they staggered across the border to camps in Turkey/Lebanon/wherever, applied
for asylum somewhere/anywhere, and were accepted and flown over by Sweden.

~~~
Mithaldu
Ah, thanks for providing the extra perspective. That sounds more useful. :)

------
ahunt09
The top comment (as of 12:49GMT, 2013-09-16) puts a different spin on it.

"Sweden is the world's largest weapon producer per capita, despite not being
in a war for several hundreds of years. Our weapons cause destruction and
desperation, the immigrants get 'welcomed' into something similar so slave
labour, and suddenly the Swedish elite gets weapon incomes + free labor. There
is simply nothing to love about it."

~~~
INTPenis
As a Yugoslav immigrant kid, that's a very cynical view.

Yes it's hard for migrants to make it in a new country, that's part of being a
migrant imo. You come to a new country, without any relatives or existing
contacts that can help you get a job. The first generation always has to
struggle to make a good life for the 2nd.

And I don't like Swedens weapons business any more than the next anarchist,
but fact remains that Sweden has done very, very much for the refugees of the
world.

I consider myself a Swede now, We have so much spare surface area for new
people to settle that it's silly to keep close borders. I think the government
is doing very noble things accepting war refugees. At least on that aspect, I
can agree with the leaders of the nation.

